
Magellan was first to sail around the world, right? Think again - benbreen
https://www.nationalgeographic.com/culture/2019/09/magellan-first-sail-around-world-think-again/
======
yread
> the expedition reached the Philippines. To the crew’s surprise, Enrique, an
> enslaved man Magellan had purchased before the journey, could understand and
> speak the indigenous people’s language. It turned out he was likely raised
> there before his enslavement—making him, not Magellan, the first person to
> circumnavigate the globe.

But it's an interesting article.

~~~
kerng
Magellan himself was killed, he didn't complete the journey in the first
place. So, the title already didn't make sense (clickbait)

What most mean when the say Magellan did that, they mean his
project/vision/mission to sail around the world. In that spirit everything
remains the same, even with this additional information.

~~~
mikeash
Didn’t Magellan visit the Philippines previously, coming from the other
direction?

------
dr_dshiv
The first man to sail around the world was a Philippino? Can't wait for the
film.

~~~
spanxx
Not on one voyage. However, I'm sure his life was an interesting one.

